# Do you know what kind of rocks these are?



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Wasn't able to pull the pics of the website so had to link them.

This site makes me envious of all the nice tanks!!!

These pics look to have similar type of rock:

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#mi= ... 0&a=0&at=0

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#mi= ... 0&a=0&at=0

This looks to be slate, or something similar:

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/#mi= ... 0&a=0&at=0

Having some set ups like these would elimate a need for a DIY background!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like tufa rock to me. You make a great point about using it as a background. I'm waiting for the 
weather to get better here before I go and rummage through a landscape supply yard looking for rocks 
that I can do the same with. If you can get them to stack well, it should make a great background. One 
of the problems IMO of the DIY backgrounds is that unless you get rocks to match, it can look a bit 
unnatural, defeating the purpose of the DIY background.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I think very different rocks were used for all three tanks. The last one looks a lot like slate with very flat pieces, but could also be another type of 'flagstone', which is a catch-all term landscaping supply stores tend to use for flat rocks. The first one could be lava rock, and it appears to me that a rasp might have been used to create caves and get rid of sharp edges. It was very well done though, giving a very natural rather than a man-made look. The second tank is the biggest mystery to me. Tuffa sounds like as good a guess as any.

Regarding backgrounds made from rock, I made one for my 240G tank.









_Rock background just installed_









_Rock background after 4 years. At the bottom of this page is an image showing some more steps in the maturation process._


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

looks like lace rock to me in the first 2. i have similar pieces like them.


----------

